# "Deluxe"/full-featured train sets with many accesories



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

I am not sure about you guys, but I do think a train set is still a really good way to get started on the model railroading hobby. Though in some cases, I doubt a set just containing a simple circle of track, an engine and three freight cars would be enough to start the hobby (though this is why track expansion sets are offered for E-Z and Power-Loc track...)

Going back to the 1960s, I think train sets coming with some kind of accessories would also help to make the most out of starting a model railroad. I have seen sets include building kits, signs and utility poles, "action" accessories (such as a log-dumping station or a railroad crossing) and stuff like that. These kind of sets would help increase the play factor for the beginners, along with when set up on plywood or something help make for a good start on the railroad! Plus, it would often cost less than buying the accessories separately.
Some sets would take it to the extreme, including several building kits or similar. One I have seen was Bachmann's Golden Star of the mid-1990s...








In addition to the 7-unit train and a 56x38" oval of E-Z Track, it also includes the Plasticville train station building kit, barn and misc. farm buildings, signal bridge, school house, park accessories and picket fence, figures, signs and utility poles. That's a lot for a train set like that, and is definitely enough for practically starting a model railroad.
Currently, the highest Bachmann sets have to offer in accessories are the usual signs, poles and figures, along with the signal bridge and sometimes (Depending on the set) the train station building kit. That's still not too bad for if someone wants to get started in model railroading.

Life-Like has also been known for this.








This top-of-the-line set has just about everything needed to start a model railroad. Life-Like even offered expander sets of sorts to use with it...









Life-Like even offered train sets that came with landscaping material to really get started as well!









In short, I think train sets like these are typically a perfect way to start the hobby. Any comments?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

All depends on what you're going for. If you're only looking for a beginner set or to populate a simple piece of plyboard, then yes - they're a decent way to start. In my opinion though the engines, cars and accessories in those sets tend to be on the lower end of the quality spectrum.

Would I pick one up for my kids to play with - yes. Would I buy one for myself. Nope.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That is how I got started. 1st was a Bachmann Bicentennial set. I had to sell the Bachmann to get the Tyco Chattanooga 2-8-0 set I wanted. I was in the 5th grade. I still have the Tyco set. My ex wife bought a Bachmann set for me after we were married. It had the UP #866. I began building a 4x8. Added a Bachmann Plus loco, and then a Bachmann Pennsy Pacific. Then I bought some Spectrum passenger cars.

Well, I still have the Pennsy Pacific. It cannot pull 6 passenger cars with out slipping on flat, level track. 

I have lots of Athearn, some Atlas, Rivarossi, and now my first BLI. I am in the process of converting non DCC locos to DCC. I will buy DCC equipped, if I can afford to. I am also switching Digitrax decoder engines to Soundtraxx with sound, except for powered B units.

You see where this is headed...$$$$$ But worth it to me.

As said above, starter sets are great for kids. You do get what you pay for.


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> As said above, starter sets are great for kids. You do get what you pay for.


If you wanted something higher-end regarding train sets, then you would look toward Athearn, Kato or MTH. Those are usually even better; they come with a high-quality engine, some freight cars and a caboose (or some passenger cars), an oval of track and the controls. Kato and MTH make their own roadbed tracks, but Athearn uses Bachmann nickel-silver E-Z track (maybe Athearn went with that because they knew that kind of track would be easy to expand?)


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

wiley2012 said:


> If you wanted something higher-end regarding train sets, then you would look toward Athearn, Kato or MTH. Those are usually even better; they come with a high-quality engine, some freight cars and a caboose (or some passenger cars), an oval of track and the controls. Kato and MTH make their own roadbed tracks, but Athearn uses Bachmann nickel-silver E-Z track (maybe Athearn went with that because they knew that kind of track would be easy to expand?)


Yeah, THOSE train sets I have seen are pretty good. I imagine Athearn went with the E-Z track because that's a pretty popular brand. Anyone who buys an Athearn train set and wants to get more track could easily get this:









An added plus is that Athearn's train sets come with the nickel-silver version of the E-Z track. The only Bachmann sets that also do so are some of their higher-end sets. All of Bachmann's other train sets and Walthers' "Trainline" sets come with the steel version.
Though another reason Athearn is using that is for any of the newcomers that want to initially play with them on the floor or something, though that nickel-silver E-Z track is also pretty good for tabletop layouts, from what I've seen!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The Bachmann N/S EZ-track is fairly good. Just make sure to put a small dab of plastic friendly grease on the plastic tabs, or else they have a tendency to break off when dis-assembling the track pieces. 

The Life Like Power Lock is also fairly simple, and N/S is the best way to go. They tend to loose the little contact points though.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

I think the key phrase here is starter set. These can be given as gifts and bought for a token amount compared to buying individule pieces. Most of the people involved in these forums got hooked on model railroads through association with some form of starter set. I believe Lionel and others still produce action sets in O scale. It's a classic marketing strategy. Most "lay" people who think of model trains, think of an oval or figure eight that can be put up for a while and the easily taken down until the next time. 

I think that is the reason Model Power has moved to making metal shell cars and loco's. The plastic models are too delicate to last more than one cycle. Who knows when or if the train bug will hit? It is unlikely to if the stuff starts out very expensive and breaks easily with normal play. I think that is the reason for the E-Z track in later Athearn sets. It is the most robust track availabyle. 

If you fit the category- interested in trains, but not sure you want to make the commitment that we see in almost every thread- then one of these starter sets is a good choice to get you feet wet. 

Just some thoughts,

Larry Dunbar


----------

